# Reference Ranges



## AmyIsHere (Sep 9, 2014)

Can someone explain to me why reference ranges vary so much from one lab to another when the same units of measurement are used? It is making it very difficult for me to make comparisons among my results, as different labs were used and the labs have different ranges.

Example: 
Lab one
Hematocrit: 34.2 
Range: 34.0-46.6
Result: Normal

Lab two
Hematocrit: 36.1
Range: 37.0-47.0
Result: Low

Seemingly, my hematocrit number has gone up, however I've gone from normal to low. This is just one example of a discrepancy.

I'm sure there is an obvious reason. Any insight is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Catherine (Sep 9, 2014)

This is one of reason I try to use the same lab. 

If the hemoglobin level has also gone up I would consider the second lab results as an improvement.


----------



## AmyIsHere (Sep 9, 2014)

My hemoglobin is up from last time, but listed as low each time according to each lab's respective range.

Additionally, my CRP is higher, but the reference range is a lot higher. (Still "high" for either range.) It's just difficult. I usually try to go to my GP's office for any bloodwork, but it's when I have procedures at the hospital and they double up by doing my bloodwork same day.


----------

